# Tetra EasyBalance



## newbie32 (Mar 28, 2011)

Anyone out there use Tetra EasyBalance? It says it's to reduce frequent water changes, supposed to keep the aquarium biologically balanced for up to 6 months, stabilize pH and alkalinity levels and reduce nitrates and phosphate. The back of the bottle says it's not a water conditioner and should be used in conjunction with one. It also says you can only use it with proper aeration. It really seems to push the air stone idea. I just want to know people's thoughts on the stuff. I have a 10 gal with no air stone. I just have the filter putting in some bubbles.


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

I've never used it but generally if it sounds too good to be true it probably is. Especially the reducing frequent water changes part. Is it just supposed to try and advance the cycling process?


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

According to the chemistry on their website, it appears that it basically puts denitrifying bacteria into your tank. The extra oxygen is required for these bacteria, and they basically reduce (pun intended, oh ho ho) the nitrAte to nitrogen gas, which I assume will escape out of your tank during gas exchange.

It also increases your pH and alkalinity to prevent pH crashing from the nitrogen cycle. (Apparently)

In my opinion, I would probably have to experiment with this first. Take a bucket of old water from a cycled tank and try it, numerous times. Personally I would just stick to water changes and/or a boatload of plants that take care of the NO3 for you.


----------

